# Airports Are Packed Today



## fmdog44 (Nov 22, 2020)

CBS just came on 11/22/20 and showed the Tulsa, Oklahoma packed with people. This with one American dying every 17 seconds. The local news showed a woman at our airport saying "I don't care, I must see my babies". Sad and stupid.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 22, 2020)

like i said...we're down to just being selfish little children. they want their way and by God they're gonna do it. they don't seem to care that they could bring covid to their "babies" and kill them.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 22, 2020)

I saw a video from the Phoenix airport.  The crowds were shocking.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 22, 2020)

I heard a man at the airport being interviewed and he said, "We have to live our lives".  But how many people will be deprived of living their lives if this denial continues?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 22, 2020)

Do people not see the statistics of our hospitals and medical personnel are being overwhelmed?  Or do they simply not care?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 22, 2020)

It all seems so insane, but just what did we really think would happen for the holidays? No matter what is reported, or what Dr. Fauci says, there are those in America that absolutely refuse to be told what to do and/or just don't think the virus is real. This "airport" thing is going to happen for Christmas as well. 

It appears that the only thing that will slow down the spread of this virus is the upcoming vaccine. Then, there will be those that will refuse to get the vaccine and the "catch the virus" and death toll will just keep going up.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 22, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Do people not see the statistics of our hospitals and medical personnel are being overwhelmed?  Or do they simply not care?


 With many.........your second question is the correct one.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 22, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Do people not see the statistics of our hospitals and medical personnel are being overwhelmed?  Or do they simply not care?


they don't care. these are the ones that have decided not to as they put it "live their lives in fear" and they're just gonna keep on spreadin it.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 22, 2020)

once their in the hospital fighting for their lives or unable to visit a "baby" that's fighting for their life it will be too late to take it back.


----------



## win231 (Nov 22, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> It all seems so insane, but just what did we really think would happen for the holidays? No matter what is reported, or what Dr. Fauci says, there are those in America that absolutely refuse to be told what to do and/or just don't think the virus is real. This "airport" thing is going to happen for Christmas as well.
> 
> It appears that the only thing that will slow down the spread of this virus is the upcoming vaccine. Then, there will be those that will refuse to get the vaccine and the "catch the virus" and death toll will just keep going up.


Well, then it won't matter.  Those who get the vaccine will be protected from those who don't, so the only deaths should be those who don't get the vaccine.
Right?


----------



## Don M. (Nov 22, 2020)

People are getting frustrated with this major interruption to their routines.  Airports, all over the country will be packed, this week, and again over the Christmas holiday.  There will be a spike in mid December, and probably an even larger one in mid January.  Hospitals will begin to overflow, and the numbers of those infected and deaths will quite possibly double, from today's numbers, before any vaccines are available to start driving the numbers down.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 22, 2020)

I wanted to fly to Louisiana to spend Thanksgiving with my sister but we decided against it.  Too much risk for me and them also.  The three of us have underlying medical conditions that could come into play.  I don't even want them to drive here.  We will talk on the phone as we usually do every week and thank God for our blessings!  We miss going to church but we can watch services online and I am thankful for that.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 23, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> It all seems so insane, but just what did we really think would happen for the holidays? No matter what is reported, or what Dr. Fauci says, there are those in America that absolutely refuse to be told what to do and/or just don't think the virus is real. This "airport" thing is going to happen for Christmas as well.
> 
> It appears that the only thing that will slow down the spread of this virus is the upcoming vaccine. Then, there will be those that will refuse to get the vaccine and the "catch the virus" and death toll will just keep going up.



Unfortunately, you've hit it right on the nose, Classic. I realized this right at the beginning; the only light at the end of the tunnel will be the vaccine, at least for those who get it (get the vaccine, that is). And the rest will continue spreading it and dying.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 23, 2020)

When we get past the next three months this virus should spread dramatically slower, at least in countries where people get vaccinated.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 23, 2020)

Don't hold out hopes for herd immunity from true infection or vaccines.  I'd hoped for natural herd immunity but we're seeing new cases locally in people who had it in March and April.  Since infections confer stronger antibodies than do vaccines, I don't think there's an end in sight to this.  I'm so depressed right now.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 23, 2020)

That's pretty scary, @AnnieA.    
(Being in the health care field you have insider info, so I take your posts very seriously. )


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 23, 2020)

StarSong said:


> That's pretty scary, @AnnieA.
> (Being in the health care field you have insider info, so I take your posts very seriously. )



It is scary.   There are five reinfected in a local nursing home and a nurse practitioner friend in a local clinic is starting to see reinfections as well.  I imagine it's happening most places but I suspect it won't be publicized until after Christmas in order to keep people motivated to adhere to holiday safety precautions.   There's also a possibility we may not see it reported officially until after vaccinated people start losing immunity.

I didn't realize until now how high my hopes were for herd immunity though intellectually I've known all along that milder viruses in the coronavirus family circulate frequently.   I guess part of my hopes were based on SARS 2002 and MERS (both coronaviruses)  being contained, and that this soon would be as well.  But Covid-19 is much more highly communicable than SARS or MERS.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 23, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> It is scary.   There are five reinfected in a local nursing home and a nurse practitioner friend in a local clinic is starting to see reinfections as well.  I imagine it's happening most places but I suspect it won't be publicized until after Christmas in order to keep people motivated to adhere to holiday safety precautions.   There's also a possibility we may not see it reported until after vaccinated people start losing immunity.
> 
> I didn't realize until now how high my hopes were for herd immunity though intellectually I've known all along that milder viruses in the coronavirus family circulate frequently.   I guess part of my hopes were based on SARS 2002 and MERS (both coronaviruses)  being contained, and that this soon would be as well.  But Covid-19 is much more highly communicable than SARS or MERS.


I think COVID-19 is so widespread in good part because it's contagious before people start showing symptoms - if indeed they ever do.


----------



## Jules (Nov 23, 2020)

win231 said:


> Well, then it won't matter. Those who get the vaccine will be protected from those who don't, so the only deaths should be those who don't get the vaccine.
> Right?


No. The vaccine will not be 100% effective.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 23, 2020)

Jules said:


> No. The vaccine will not be 100% effective.


Exactly.  And vaccines stimulate less antibodies as age increases.  The obese also have poorer response to vaccines.

It also appears that some previously infected individuals are losing protective antibodies within months.  That may prove true for the vaccine as well.  All we can know at this point about fast tracked vaccines is that they are stimulating antibodies and that there aren't immediate harmful side effects.  We won't know how long it protects or long-term side effects until they're rolled out.


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 23, 2020)

So if the vaccine is only good for immunity for 3-6 months, and has shown to be safe, I have no problem with getting it every 3-6 months. Better then the alternative.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 23, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> It also appears that some previously infected individuals are losing protective antibodies within months.  That may prove true for the vaccine as well.  All we can know at this point about fast tracked vaccines is that they are stimulating antibodies and that there aren't immediate harmful side effects.  We won't know how long it protects or long-term side effects until they're rolled out.


You stated it in a nutshell, @AnnieA.


----------



## Knight (Nov 23, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Do people not see the statistics of our hospitals and medical personnel are being overwhelmed?  Or do they simply not care?


Don't care. Might help with caring if public service announcement included this as an image.

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/nov/22/el-paso-coronavirus-inmates-national-guard


----------



## win231 (Nov 23, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> So if the vaccine is only good for immunity for 3-6 months, and has shown to be safe, I have no problem with getting it every 3-6 months. Better then the alternative.


Even better - get a shot every morning before breakfast.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 23, 2020)

STUPIDITY: Despite years of clinical proof smoking is deadly in many ways people still start smoking while others refuse to quit. Why despite everyone knowing obesity kills do the numbers of obese people continue to grow? Why so people text while driving? STUPIDITY


----------



## 911 (Nov 23, 2020)

I have a very good friend that is still working at one of our two hospitals here. He told me today that their hospital was given a notice to expect a surge the first week in December, at least around here, anyway. It will be interesting to see how that works out.


----------



## oldman (Nov 23, 2020)

I told my wife earlier today that if I were still flying, I think I would be off the next two weeks.


----------



## oldman (Nov 23, 2020)

I never mind flying on holidays, but my family didn’t like it. In fact, I liked flying the holidays. So many happy people going home to be with family. Some would even stop at the door while exiting the plane and before stepping into the jetway, they would stick their head into the cockpit and thank us. It was always appreciated.


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 23, 2020)

win231 said:


> Even better - get a shot every morning before breakfast.


Diabetics do insulin shots daily so yeah, why not.

Are you afraid of needles?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I saw a video from the Phoenix airport.  The crowds were shocking.


I was never one who wanted to fly anywhere, especially during a busy holiday....I sure as heck wouldn't want to fly now with COVID-19, amazes me also to see such crowds.


----------



## win231 (Nov 23, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> Diabetics do insulin shots daily so yeah, why not.
> 
> Are you afraid of needles?


LOL.  I don't like needles but I have to take 4 insulin shots per day.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 23, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Do people not see the statistics of our hospitals and medical personnel are being overwhelmed?  Or do they simply not care?


Many of them think it's all "fake news."  Tell that to the over quarter million Americans who are dead from covid -- oh, wait -- many people think that's Fake news, too.  

Boggles the mind, and then some.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 23, 2020)

Anyone who still believes that it is "fake news" is either blind or a total idiot.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 23, 2020)

Jules said:


> No. The vaccine will not be 100% effective.


The news is touting 90-95%. Not sure I believe it. But this is what they claim these companies are telling them.


----------



## win231 (Nov 23, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Many of them think it's all "fake news."  Tell that to the over quarter million Americans who are dead from covid -- oh, wait -- many people think that's Fake news, too.
> 
> Boggles the mind, and then some.


Not fake news.  Just exaggerated news.
And (much like the flu shot), exaggerated claims about the vaccine's effectiveness.


----------



## win231 (Nov 23, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> The news is touting 90-95%. Not sure I believe it. But this is what they claim these companies are telling them.


Pretty good reason for the "Touting."  $$$$$$$$.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 24, 2020)

win231 said:


> Not fake news.  Just exaggerated news.
> And (much like the flu shot), exaggerated claims about the vaccine's effectiveness.


What is your source for this claim, win?  How do you know the news from all the most trusted sources in the world is "exaggerated?"


----------



## LindaB (Nov 24, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> With many.........your second question is the correct one.


They don't care. The argument goes on and on, even in my church. I have not been going because my husband continued to attend and though he wore his mask diligently most others did not. PS: My husband has Covid and is extremely sick even though he has a "mild" case. He has a terrible cough, diarrhea, fever, headache, body aches and extreme lethargy.  He has been I'll now for 15 days. He tested positive 12 days ago. Thank God he doesn't have trouble breathing or chest pain. 
People who don't wear masks just don't care about anyone else. YOUR mask protects others from your droplets and aerosols but doesn't protect you from theirs as the aerosol dispersed through talking, singing, coughing is so minute that it can pass through all but N95 masks.
Both of my dogs have gotten sick (yes, dogs can get Covid). One has diarrhea really, the other vomiting and both are taking meds for those symptoms.  Doctors just sent meds as they want to try that first before having to check them out face to face.
Luckily, for some reason, I have not gotten this, thank God, and can minister to them. I know that I am a carrier, for sure, so I am self isolating. For the first time I am having groceries delivered.
All prayers and good thoughts gratefully accepted.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 24, 2020)

I just learned my NY nephew has a pretty bad case.  Being an ordinary person rather than a highly ranked politician, he's been advised to take over-the-counter meds and tough it out.  The fancy treatments are apparently reserved for the fancy people.  If he gets worse he'll go to the ER.   

His wife and 4 month old baby have tested negative so far and are staying elsewhere, so he's battling this in isolation.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 24, 2020)

I learned yesterday about him being sick.  Just now found out that he was taken by ambulance to the hospital.  I'm so worried that I can barely breathe.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 24, 2020)

Linda and StarSong, thanks for sharing. Maybe even those who believe the news is exaggerated or fake will try some rethinking.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 24, 2020)

He's only in his mid-thirties.


----------



## Granny B. (Nov 24, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I learned yesterday about him being sick.  Just now found out that he was taken by ambulance to the hospital.  I'm so worried that I can barely breathe.


I am so sorry.  Sending you and your family my best wishes for his quick recovery.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 24, 2020)

Sunny said:


> What is your source for this claim, win?  How do you know the news from all the most trusted sources in the world is "exaggerated?"


Yeah, I've never heard "exaggerated claims" about the flu shot.  I think we all know that it is hit or miss as to the strains it protects from and that even if they hit the right strains, protection is nowhere near perfect.

BUT, IMHO, it's still a wise decision to get it.  I've had influenza twice and never want to get it again and I'll take all the help I can get.  Seatbelts and headrests don't give absolution protection, either, but you've got a better shot at survival using them than not.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 24, 2020)

Granny B. said:


> I am so sorry.  Sending you and your family my best wishes for his quick recovery.


Just learned he is in critical condition.  Our family is shocked and terrified.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 24, 2020)

People want to be with family at Thanksgiving. They just do. I am fortunate that my family is here. We have endured months of Covid craziness. I understand the mentality.


----------



## oldman (Nov 24, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Just learned he is in critical condition.  Our family is shocked and terrified.


Sorry to learn of this. It has been a wonder to me as to why two healthy individuals same age, no other health issues get the same disease and one doesn’t fair as well as the other. 
My prayers are with your family.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 24, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Just learned he is in critical condition.  Our family is shocked and terrified.


Hoping for the very best outcome for your nephew @StarSong


----------



## StarSong (Nov 24, 2020)

Thank you, @Pinky and @oldman.  It's touch and go.  His age works in his favor.


----------



## LindaB (Nov 24, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I learned yesterday about him being sick.  Just now found out that he was taken by ambulance to the hospital.  I'm so worried that I can barely breathe.


So sorry, StarSong. I wouldn't wish Covid on anyone. Prayers for you all.


----------



## LindaB (Nov 24, 2020)

oldman said:


> Sorry to learn of this. It has been a wonder to me as to why two healthy individuals same age, no other health issues get the same disease and one doesn’t fair as well as the other.
> My prayers are with your family.


There seems to be no rhyme or reason to this disease. My husband is 69 and I am 74 with underlying health issues. Yet I haven't gotten this from him. I don't think there are any answers to why some are affected and others not, regardless of age.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 24, 2020)

LindaB said:


> They don't care. The argument goes on and on, even in my church. I have not been going because my husband continued to attend and though he wore his mask diligently most others did not. PS: My husband has Covid and is extremely sick even though he has a "mild" case. He has a terrible cough, diarrhea, fever, headache, body aches and extreme lethargy.  He has been I'll now for 15 days. He tested positive 12 days ago. Thank God he doesn't have trouble breathing or chest pain.
> People who don't wear masks just don't care about anyone else. YOUR mask protects others from your droplets and aerosols but doesn't protect you from theirs as the aerosol dispersed through talking, singing, coughing is so minute that it can pass through all but N95 masks.
> Both of my dogs have gotten sick (yes, dogs can get Covid). One has diarrhea really, the other vomiting and both are taking meds for those symptoms.  Doctors just sent meds as they want to try that first before having to check them out face to face.
> Luckily, for some reason, I have not gotten this, thank God, and can minister to them. I know that I am a carrier, for sure, so I am self isolating. For the first time I am having groceries delivered.
> All prayers and good thoughts gratefully accepted.


I have heard about cases, on the news,  where the spouse does not have COVID.  It’s such a strange virus.  Sorry they are all sick.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 24, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Just learned he is in critical condition.  Our family is shocked and terrified.


OMGosh so sorry.


----------



## win231 (Nov 24, 2020)

LindaB said:


> There seems to be no rhyme or reason to this disease. My husband is 69 and I am 74 with underlying health issues. Yet I haven't gotten this from him. I don't think there are any answers to why some are affected and others not, regardless of age.


There aren't any answers.  But there is a lot of frustration & anger, which interferes with some people's logic, which leads to blame - anything & anybody.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 24, 2020)

*Saw a thing on local news today about people flying for Thanksgiving. Not sure if it was local airport, but there was an interview with a traveler. Not an exact quote, but she pretty much said she was "sick of all this staying home" and was going to travel.*


----------



## Remy (Nov 25, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> CBS just came on 11/22/20 and showed the Tulsa, Oklahoma packed with people. This with one American dying every 17 seconds. The local news showed a woman at our airport saying "I don't care, I must see my babies". Sad and stupid.


This is egregious. These people literally have no idea what they are thinking or saying. They still have their loved ones, available by phone or computer including face time. They are not isolated, they are not alone. When people die from this stupidity they won't have them.


----------



## LindaB (Nov 25, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> OMGosh so sorry.


Oh, no. I am so sorry to hear that. Any updates today?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 25, 2020)

He remains agitated, confused and disoriented and in ICU.  
The happy news is that he's alive. Lots of meds seem to helping him make a bit of progress. We're encouraged by the trend. 

Thanks for asking. ♥


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 25, 2020)

StarSong said:


> He remains agitated, confused and disoriented and in ICU.
> The happy news is that he's alive. Lots of meds seem to helping him make a bit of progress. We're encouraged by the trend.
> 
> Thanks for asking. ♥


OMG @StarSong I just now saw this! I am praying the drugs bring him out of this. Also for you.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 25, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> OMG @StarSong I just now saw this! I am praying the drugs bring him out of this. Also for you.


Thank you, my friend. Maybe next time I see you at the tavern you'll give me a heavier pour than usual.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 25, 2020)

Since it sounds like he is a young person, that will hopefully work in his favor.  I earnestly hope so!


----------



## StarSong (Nov 26, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Since it sounds like he is a young person, that will hopefully work in his favor.  I earnestly hope so!


Thank you, Sunny.  
Yes, he's only in his mid-thirties.


----------

